# Best cleanup crew for a reef tank



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

What kind of snails would be best to clean sand bed and algae? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Strawberry conch. Hands down. They will clean the sand bed and whatever rock they can reach.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Your in box is full 
Check your local big Al's or reef shops. They come in randomly.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

For algae, try turbo, nerite, and cerith.


----------

